# Schrauben für GFK...



## Dieter1952 (26. Mai 2006)

_Möchte bei meinem Boot den Geber fürs Echolot fest installieren. Ebenso neue Rutenhalter. Welche Schrauben haben den besten Halt? GFK, Doppelschahle._


----------



## HAVSEI (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schrauben für GFK...*

Hallöchen.

Schrauben? Da weiß ich auch nicht was gut ist. Was hälst du denn von Blindnieten? Reicht das nicht? Kannst denn bloß nicht mehr abmachen ohne die Niete zu zerstören. Vielleicht gibt es die sogar aus NiRo für den Geber am Unterwasserschiff.


----------



## Heiko112 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schrauben für GFK...*

Moin

also für den Geber für dein echolot hätte ich ne bessere Lösung. 

Ich habe aus meiner Küche das dicke Schneidebrett (Kunststoff) kleingesägt und mit hilfe von Sikaflex an mein Boot geklebt. Das Brettchen ist ca 2 cm dick. Und darein hab ich dann die Schrauben vom Geberhalter gedreht.

Hält alles BOMBIG. Auch bei Vollgas kein Problem ausser das mein Echolot dann 200 Meter tiefe anzeigt. Das hat aber nichts mit der Befestigung zutun.

Sondern wohl eher mit mangelnden Wasserkontakt.#6

Für deine Rutenhalter fällt mir so spontan nichts ein.


----------



## Dieter1952 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schrauben für GFK...*



			
				Heiko112 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> also für den Geber für dein echolot hätte ich ne bessere Lösung.
> 
> ...


 
_Hallo Heiko, wo bekomme ich Sikaflex?_


----------



## Lachsy (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schrauben für GFK...*

normalerweise überall im laden der camping sachen führt

zb bei pieper in Gladbeck http://www.pieper-gladbeck.de

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schrauben für GFK...*

Hallo Dieter, hallo Heiko,

diese (irgendwo auch auf ner Seite von Uli Beyer oder so..) empfohlene Befestigung des Echolots habe ich hinter mir. Es mag sein, dass es meistens hält - aber eben nicht sicher. Mich hats einen Geber gekostet, weil das ganze Gelump dann einmal durch den Prop gegangen ist. Ich hatte vorher alles sogar noch leicht angeschliffen und mit Aceton gereinigt. Würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen.
Ich habe jetzt eigentlich die gleiche Montage, habe aber noch 4 Nirospaxe mit drauf gesetzt. Nun habe ich seit 2 Jahren ein gutes Gewissen.

Dieter: Wo willst du die Rutenhalter anbringen? In ner Doppelschale wird das schwierig. Also das mit Spaxen oder Nietn würde ich lassen. Gibts keine Reelings?
Zur Not würde ich lieber sauber kleine Inspektionsluken einbauen und dann richtig  mit Kontermuttern schrauben.


----------



## Heiko112 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schrauben für GFK...*

Also ich habe vollstes Vertrauen zu meiner Sikaflex konstruktion. Hatte Versucht das mit ner großen Rohrzange abzudrehen zum Testen was das hält, da kann ich mich dranhängen. 

Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen wie er das macht, mir war das ehrlich gesagt zu schade Löcher ins Boot zu Bohren. Da ich sowieso mit dem Gedanken spiele mir ein neues Echolot zu kaufen und dann nur wieder 2 Löcher ins Brettchen schrauben brauch weil man mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen kann das die Löcher wieder anders sind als am alten Echolot.

Und das mit den Rutenhaltern oordentlich ans halten zu bekommen bei ne Doppelschale ist auch nicht gerade einfach ohne Konterplatten. Und das mit den Inspektionsluken ist ja ne gute Idee aber ich stell mich ja schon an bei Löcher ins Boot bohren.

Und dieter fahr doch mal nach Böcker der hat auch Bootsrutenhalter zum klemmen die echt Bombig halten . Da findest bestimmt was passendes oder die passende Idee


----------



## Dieter1952 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schrauben für GFK...*

_Bedanke mich erst mal bei Euch. Scheint doch nicht so problemlos zu sein. Habe auch daran gedacht die Löcher vor dem einschrauben mit 2- Komponenten-Spachtelmasse zu füllen. Müßte dann ja nach dem einschrauben sehr fest werden._ _Heiko, ich habe mir selber Bootsrutenhalter aus V2A herstellen lassen, möchte ich natürlich auch gebrauchen._


----------



## HD4ever (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schrauben für GFK...*

ich nehm normale Edelstahlschrauben in Verbindung mit Sikaflex ....


----------



## Dieter1952 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schrauben für GFK...*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehm normale Edelstahlschrauben in Verbindung mit Sikaflex ....


 
_Jörg, erklär mal._


----------



## bölck (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schrauben für GFK...*

nabend alle mit einander , sickaflex , habe ich vor zwei jahren mit einem stück teakholz angeklebt und , das hält . wie heiko schon sagte . selbst bei geschwindigkeiten von mehr als 70 kmh . mfg manni


----------



## Dipsdive (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schrauben für GFK...*

Wenn man etwas am Boot schraubenlos befestigen muss, kann ich nur zu Klebemasse von Pantera (3000/60) oder Sikaflex (292) raten. Wer diesen Klebestoff benutzt, kann die angeklebten Teile später nur noch abmeißeln! Das Zeug ist verdammt teuer, aber hält auch unter extremen Bedingungen.

@dolfin
Ich vermute du hast von Sikaflex den Typ 291 verwendet. Der ist zwar wesentlich billiger ist aber auch eher zum Abdichten und weniger zum Kleben geeignet.


----------



## Dieter1952 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schrauben für GFK...*

_Habe wieder einiges dazugelernt. Bringt mich ein großes Stück weiter. Danke#6 _


----------



## dorschiie (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schrauben für GFK...*



			
				Dieter1952 schrieb:
			
		

> _Habe wieder einiges dazugelernt. Bringt mich ein großes Stück weiter. Danke#6 _


 
wenn du dann alles fertig hast lädste mich ein.  :q


----------



## aal-andy (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schrauben für GFK...*

habe mein geber auch mit edelstahlschrauben und sikaflex befestigt. kleine löcher vorgebohrt, schraube in sikaflex "getunkt" und rein damit. bombenfest und megadicht. anschließend noch etwas um den schraubenkopft geschmiert. zum thema sikaflex: es gibt ja verschiedene sorten, einmal das zum abdichten und dann zum kleben. habe meine ganzen leerrohre für die kabel und bowdenzüge mit dem klebezeugs verlegt, wenn man daran reißt bleibt eher ein stück gfk daran hängen, als das leerrohr wieder abzubekommen.


----------



## Heiko112 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schrauben für GFK...*

Ich denke allerdings auch das du das falsche Sikaflex hattest, oder das nicht ordentlich ausgehärtet war, braucht ja doch einige tage.

Hab auch noch son zugs das nennt sich INNOTEC ist auch Karosseriekleber und hält auch wie teufel.

Und Angeschliffen habe ich  das Brettchen mit ner Schrubbscheibe und einer Flex. Das Boot nur ganz leicht mit 80er schleifpapier per Hand.

Und das Kabel für den Geber habe ich nur so lang wie nötig gelassen, soll heissen selbst wenn der Geber mal abgehen sollte kommt er nicht bis in die Schraube.


----------



## Kegelfisch (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schrauben für GFK...*

Hei Dieter und alle mit dem gleichen Problem
Habe meine Anbauteile mittels Nylonklappdübel mit Bund angeschraubt.Löcher gebohrt,ordentlich Silikon rein wegen Dichtigkeit(kann man Schraube wenigstens wieder rausdrehen)und dann längere VA-Schrauben reinschrauben,bis Dübel von hinten anliegt.
Probierts mal;Uwe


----------

